# Espaped Goliath



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Any tips on catching one?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Escaped t blondi oh my god :O 

Your best bet is to put a heatmatt down, plugged in, in a dark corner. God help you LOL


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

How the hell did it escape anyway???


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

What size is s/he? bigger ones will just find a corner and chill out, i speak from experience, had an old male given to me, only had a few months left so i didnt wanna risk mating him and loosing him too early and he did escape once, found him under my bed in a corner just chilling out


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> What size is s/he? bigger ones will just find a corner and chill out, i speak from experience, had an old male given to me, only had a few months left so i didnt wanna risk mating him and loosing him too early and he did escape once, found him under my bed in a corner just chilling out



I really want a t. blondi but aww god if it escaped i would move out


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> I really want a t. blondi but aww god if it escaped i would move out


Really don't see the mindset of this, if you have it in its enclosure, and then inside a small vivarium, it wont escape unless its on some sort of steroids :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

The T Lord said:


> What size is s/he? bigger ones will just find a corner and chill out, i speak from experience, had an old male given to me, only had a few months left so i didnt wanna risk mating him and loosing him too early and he did escape once, found him under my bed in a corner just chilling out


We found it in a dark corner under the lil lads toys, put a tub over it and it didnt even kick hairs.

Its about 8-9 inches with a back end the size of a ping pong ball but it escaped through a flap that we wedge shut with a temp and humidity sensor, it must of pushed it open and climbed out through a gap thats half its size.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> We found it in a dark corner under the lil lads toys, put a tub over it and it didnt even kick hairs.
> 
> Its about 8-9 inches with a back end the size of a ping pong ball but it escaped through a flap that we wedge shut with a temp and humidity sensor, it must of pushed it open and climbed out through a gap thats half its size.


Yeah they're very good at that! Glad you found her. 
I always had mine double enclosed after he escaped, poor thing must have fell about 2 feet when it escaped (mine) so i didnt want it to happen again


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

A friend had one escape in his flat once.
Found it in his shoe. We were going out and he put his hand in the shoe..
Didn't bite him though!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Hahahahahahaha


This is no laughing matter nick :O

lols


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Hahahahahahaha


ha ha nick you make me laf :lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Caz said:


> A friend had one escape in his flat once.
> Found it in his shoe. We were going out and he put his hand in the shoe..
> Didn't bite him though!


That could have turned out worse! :lol2:


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Is a T.blondi bite particularly bad? Just asking cause of some of the replies here, I thought pokies and H.macs were the worst?


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't personally know but i'd imagine the mechanical damage would be worse than the bite, owing to their rather large fangs....


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

samhack said:


> I don't personally know but i'd imagine the mechanical damage would be worse than the bite, owing to their rather large fangs....


Yep, their venom isn't particularly strong, but the size of their fangs can cause serious tears in your skin, wide,deep puncture wounds

Then again, just found this on google...


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

The T Lord said:


> Yep, their venom isn't particularly strong, but the size of their fangs can cause serious tears in your skin, wide,deep puncture wounds
> 
> Then again, just found this on google... image


Wow what a pic! Is it the males that stay darker and the females that go orange-ish?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

malky201 said:


> Wow what a pic! Is it the males that stay darker and the females that go orange-ish?


My adult male was toward 11" across and was brown. i dont think colour is an indicator


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> My adult male was toward 13" across and was brown. i dont think colour is an indicator


I didn't even know T.blondi even came in black?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

samhack said:


> I didn't even know T.blondi even came in black?


Some are darker.It's a regional difference, similar to how their is now a "mahogany brown" morph so to speak, their just collected from a different area.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Some are darker.It's a regional difference, similar to how their is now a "mahogany brown" morph so to speak, their just collected from a different area.


ah, makes sense. I would KILL for a black one......


----------



## scottp_15 (Aug 2, 2009)

I would have thought that picture would relate to the infamous chicken spider. Not sure if any more identification has been given to this but if memory recalls its meant to belong to the Pamphobeteus genus.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

scottp_15 said:


> I would have thought that picture would relate to the infamous chicken spider. Not sure if any more identification has been given to this but if memory recalls its meant to belong to the Pamphobeteus genus.


Yeah taking a second look at it, its definatley of the pampho genus :2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

nick19 said:


> ha ha nick you make me laf :lol2:


:lol2: As soon as i saw the thread name i was chortling away to myself thinking thank:censor:its not me in that position! :2thumb:


----------



## goliathmark (Nov 18, 2005)

malky201 said:


> Is a T.blondi bite particularly bad? Just asking cause of some of the replies here, I thought pokies and H.macs were the worst?


i wouldnt like a bite of these fangs, this is one of my girls in molt last year


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

just added abit of extra security to my t.apophysis tank :| scary s**t


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Couple of pics of the offender


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> We found it in a dark corner under the lil lads toys, put a tub over it and it didnt even kick hairs.
> 
> Its about 8-9 inches with a back end the size of a ping pong ball but it escaped through a flap that we wedge shut with a temp and humidity sensor, it must of pushed it open and climbed out through a gap thats half its size.


Lucky it didn't bite your kid! :gasp:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Carnuss said:


> Lucky it didn't bite your kid! :gasp:


 
As soon as we noticed we took him out the house and for some reason the GF didnt want to come back in the house and locked the door from the outside


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Least ya found him now :2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> Couple of pics of the offender
> 
> image
> image


Nice spider... Theraphosa tarantulas are incredibly strong spiders and I would advise you consider rehousing it in something other than the plastic faunarium /critter keeper type container in the picture shown.... a large adult female would have no problem pushing the lid off one of them.

It looks like it would benefit from a larger enclosure perhaps a glass tank or a good durable RUB.

-P


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Nice spider... Theraphosa tarantulas are incredibly strong spiders and I would advise you consider rehousing it in something other than the plastic faunarium /critter keeper type container in the picture shown.... a large adult female would have no problem pushing the lid off one of them.
> 
> It looks like it would benefit from a larger enclosure perhaps a glass tank or a good durable RUB.
> 
> -P


I thought it was a lot smaller when they guy I got it off said it was a sub adult. I am looking at maybe a house of spiders custom made one, I have only had it a few weeks and that was only ever meant to be temp till i got paid again which is tomorrow.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_Theraphosa stirmi_ do well housed in modified fish tanks etc. It'll let you achieve a better humidity for it too.

: victory:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> _Theraphosa stirmi_ do well housed in modified fish tanks etc. It'll let you achieve a better humidity for it too.
> 
> : victory:


Thats was I am looking at getting but my gf wants something that I can lock properly now


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

just sell it to me if you want matey  would be more than happy to own that beaut


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

xboa said:


> just sell it to me if you want matey  would be more than happy to own that beaut


 
LOL I have only just got it and want to keep it for a while yet


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> LOL I have only just got it and want to keep it for a while yet


the offers there if your lass flips


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

xboa said:


> the offers there if your lass flips


 
I hope not i want to keep my pokies she doesnt know they are quicker and worse bites


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> I hope not i want to keep my pokies she doesnt know they are quicker and worse bites


haha oh dear 
my mum doesn't know either D:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

xboa said:


> haha oh dear
> my mum doesn't know either D:


My Regalis is a big girl at just over 8 inches, the metallica is around 6inches and a moult away from being ready to breed


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> As soon as we noticed we took him out the house and for some reason the GF didnt want to come back in the house and locked the door from the outside



Hahahaha :2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> I hope not i want to keep my pokies she doesnt know they are quicker and worse bites



Pah! Thats nothing! I told the wife that T's didnt even have venom at all! She was like, “Oh, well thats really good then” :devil: :lol2: :devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick Masson said:


> Pah! Thats nothing! I told the wife that T's didnt even have venom at all! She was like, “Oh, well thats really good then” :devil: :lol2: :devil:


 They are just like a bee sting honest my dearest.


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> They are just like a bee sting honest my dearest.


nasty bee's i take it 
she'll never know :devil:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> They are just like a bee sting honest my dearest.



I reckon i couldve told her that they dont even have fangs & she probably wouldve believed it :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick Masson said:


> I reckon i couldve told her that they dont even have fangs & she probably wouldve believed it :2thumb:


I am limited to 3 and allowed a male as well to breed, the GF knows all about them with used to work in a pet shop


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

:hmm:

Poecilotheria are not for beginners!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Good luck! :whistling2:
*walks out of thread*


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

monitorfan666 said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Poecilotheria are not for beginners!!!



What a horrible story


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

goliathmark said:


> i wouldnt like a bite of these fangs, this is one of my girls in molt last year
> 
> image


Oh. Dear. God. :shock: I knew I'd regret reading this thread!

But I can't stop looking at it.....


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oh. Dear. God. :shock: I knew I'd regret reading this thread!
> 
> But I can't stop looking at it.....


This is actually making me scared of spiders. I had a dream that I wont even go into but I actually woke up screaming that there was a t. blondi next to me at 3am this morning. I honestly think it is due to this thead. I hope I am not becoming afraid of them


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> This is actually making me scared of spiders. I had a dream that I wont even go into but I actually woke up screaming that there was a t. blondi next to me at 3am this morning. I honestly think it is due to this thead. I hope I am not becoming afraid of them


I already am :? I haven't been into the study for 2 days because there was a huge fat spider up in between the wall and the ceiling. Honestly, it was the size of my head! Well, maybe the size of a... tea bag :blush: But that was mostly body. Shortish legs. And now it's moved so the door has to stay shut! I need the PC


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

monitorfan666 said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Poecilotheria are not for beginners!!!


i read that report when i first started keeping T's and said i would never get a pokie. I now have a P.ornata and wouldn't mind getting more.

I think it all comes down to respect, and maybe going to A&E the same day you are bitten, not a week or two later :/


----------



## CGG11 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow i saw one of these in my local rep shop and jesus wept i think i'd run screaming for the hills if i had something like your beastie loose in the house! I have the upmost respect for spider keepers...im scared stupid of them :blush: Is the one in the picture with the dead bird actually real? Im still shivering now at the thought brrrr!


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> We found it in a dark corner under the lil lads toys, put a tub over it and it didnt even kick hairs.
> 
> Its about 8-9 inches with a back end the size of a ping pong ball but it escaped through a flap that we wedge shut with a temp and humidity sensor, it must of pushed it open and climbed out through a gap thats half its size.


 mummy! daddy!thankyou for the new toy! AAAAAAAAAAAHH!! wned8: :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

CGG11 said:


> Wow i saw one of these in my local rep shop and jesus wept i think i'd run screaming for the hills if i had something like your beastie loose in the house! I have the upmost respect for spider keepers...im scared stupid of them :blush: Is the one in the picture with the dead bird actually real? Im still shivering now at the thought brrrr!


yes, it's real alright! an undescribed pamphobeteus sp. known as a 'chicken spider'.


----------



## tarantulaman365 (Sep 4, 2010)

i got bitten by a p.regalis, luckily it was a dry bite and no need for a hospital visit. the following week i went and ordered more from the classifieds:whistling2:
to have a commune only to have three escape from the exo while i was misting. had to enlist my gf who has bigger balls than i do to chase them round my bed room, luckily we caught them pretty quick. 

there is more lol, a couple weeks after that i didnt shut my cobalt tank properly after a misting at night woke up with an angry cobalt on the middle of my floor, luckily my dog was out of the room for the night. now my gf makes me gaffa all the lids shut and checks after i have misted them :blush:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

dragon's den said:


> mummy! daddy!thankyou for the new toy! AAAAAAAAAAAHH!! wned8: :lol2:


 Hes only 8 month old so he would of prob tried to pull its legs off and put them in his mouth


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

intuitive and strong little buggers, they do end up blindly testing their surroundings. Amazing how something so big can hide so well too, lol
You will probably find that wherever it turns out to be hiding, ti doesnt look big enough, lol
i would imagine it wouldnt have gone furthur than a metre or two, they are that lazy, also they become 'freaked' out by the 100% new environment, senses, and awareness.
Expect to find it bald, or atleast flicking its setae your direction, lol
I look plagued when i come into contact with Theraphosa sp. setae. really bad, but became progressive worse the longer, and more i kept of them
good luck btw if its on the floor, i hoppe you have a big box... roses tin or quality street tin is what i used the one time one of my T blondi escaped


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

C_Strike said:


> intuitive and strong little buggers, they do end up blindly testing their surroundings. Amazing how something so big can hide so well too, lol
> You will probably find that wherever it turns out to be hiding, ti doesnt look big enough, lol
> i would imagine it wouldnt have gone furthur than a metre or two, they are that lazy, also they become 'freaked' out by the 100% new environment, senses, and awareness.
> Expect to find it bald, or atleast flicking its setae your direction, lol
> ...


 
It didnt kick any hairs or try to run away was perfectly calm which i was happy about.

When I put it back its first move was to where it got out of last time.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it wrong that this thread simply makes me want to have a T. blondi even more?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Khaos said:


> Is it wrong that this thread simply makes me want to have a T. blondi even more?


Just a tad XD


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Khaos said:


> Is it wrong that this thread simply makes me want to have a T. blondi even more?


Nar but if it made u want a 6 eye sand spider it would be wrong lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> Nar but if it made u want a 6 eye sand spider it would be wrong lol


if one of those got out, I'd sell the house :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> if one of those got out, I'd sell the house :lol2:


 I would ask some one i dont like to house sit while i went on holiday


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> I would ask some one i dont like to house sit while i went on holiday


yeah but imagine if it bit them and they died, there in your house. After 2 weeks lying there festering you'd have an awful smell to come home to and a nasty mess to clear up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

The dog would still have food lol


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

lol this thread is killing me


----------

